# Friday Watch



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Never started a topic before on this forum,so here goes.

Watch this Friday

Martin


----------



## rousey (Dec 4, 2006)

Good morning Matt,

Let me join you on kicking off the friday vibe









I have been wearing my skx171 on a brown hirsch liberty as a work beater for a while now and i think it look's great!!!










Have a good day folks

All the best

Scott


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

This one today:










Cheers

Mark


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

A little bit of Friday class for me....


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Shturmanskie for Friday morning:










Cheers


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

old stuff for me


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I've been wearing this watch, that a friend sent me, for some days now. I really like it.







No, it wasn't Roy.









This picture doesn't do it any justice at all, it looks very handsome indeed in real life. The bracelet is of better quality than those I have on some other Japanese watches I own that are more highly regarded.

I didn't think Casio made watches of this quality at such a low price, I thought Casio was just a calculator manufacturer. That's my fault for having such a small frame of reference. :*****:










If I can get the old camera working I'll take some other shots.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

A little bit of Friday Full Lume for me.

*RLT 41*



















Love that Polluce, Jon.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Hamster for me...










Later,

William


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Timex WR100 with the Indiglo feature - it's my "new" beater









Timex 1994


----------



## tertius (Jan 30, 2007)

This one for me today ... no surprises ...


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Sea Avenger today


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Cheap and functional today.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Don't be daft.....ask a silly question...


















Not taken it off my wrist long enough to get any decent piccies yet....

Best regards David


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi all,

Wearing the new one;










Have a great weekend

paul


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Managed to grab my U1 off a friend I'd let borrow it so been wearing it all week, it's like having a new watch again


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Morning all,

Start the day with this










but will switch later


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Steelfish (again) for me ..










/vince ..


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Starting with this old warrior...

*CWC Royal Navy Divers Watch issued 1997*


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I'm going to stay here this weekend: http://www.herdfarm.co.uk/ so I'll be wearing my Citizen 200m auto for the duration









Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

PRS-20 for me today:


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Not being rude to you personally Dave, but I don't see what the fuss with the PRS-20 is all about. I prefer the PRS-14 or one or 2 others and the Blancpain tribute to the PRS-20.


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

Going with the 6105










Cheers Mal


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Ventura said:


> Not being rude to you personally Dave, but I don't see what the fuss with the PRS-20 is all about. I prefer the PRS-14 or one or 2 others and the Blancpain tribute to the PRS-20.


No offence taken, mate, everyone's taste is different! It's a beautifully made piece, I'm not convinced that pics (especially mine) really do it justice.


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Breitling today


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Dave ME said:


> No offence taken, mate, everyone's taste is different! It's a beautifully made piece, I'm not convinced that pics (especially mine) really do it justice.


Cool Dave. Yeah the PRS watches are very well made and excellent value formoney. It's just the Italian to me has no charm. It looks like a bedside clock strapped to someone's arm. But I don't doubt for one second it's build quality.


----------



## redmonaco (Nov 29, 2004)

Ventura said:


> Dave ME said:
> 
> 
> > No offence taken, mate, everyone's taste is different! It's a beautifully made piece, I'm not convinced that pics (especially mine) really do it justice.
> ...


its the "pannie" thing, you either luv 'em or hate 'em!!

(My grail would be a pannie, but the sensibly sized 40mm Radiomir GMT)


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

I actually like many of the Panerai. The bigger ones are cool.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Am currently wearing this at the moment


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Wearing this Oris ctoday.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Dave ME said:


> Ventura said:
> 
> 
> > Not being rude to you personally Dave, but I don't see what the fuss with the PRS-20 is all about. I prefer the PRS-14 or one or 2 others and the Blancpain tribute to the PRS-20.
> ...


Just shows how different folks are. When i saw that pic I was immediately impressed with that watch and wondered what it was.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Going with the Whiteshark for a while today.


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

Alas said:


> Dave ME said:
> 
> 
> > Ventura said:
> ...


Believe me, I've seen and handled one that my friend bought and it is beautiful!! If my wrists were a tad bigger I'd have been the one with it, but as it is I'll just have to admire his. It's quite a dressy piece but, like most Panerais/similar you can put a thick, distressed leather strap on it and all of a sudden it's more tooly.

Anyway, for me today it's the Tutima again:










HAGWE all.

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Great watch Jon.

Still this after a week.


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

Jonmurgie said:


> Managed to grab my U1 off a friend I'd let borrow it so been wearing it all week, it's like having a new watch again


I have a little system for waring my watches, which generally results in me wearing each watch for one week in four, and it is always a pleasure coming back to each watch after three weeks hidden away.

Anyway, this week at work it is this beauty again; for once I'm the only person flying the speedy flag!










-- Tim


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

As I'm at home all day, can easily change so have swapped to this




















in_denial said:


> I have a little system for waring my watches, which generally results in me wearing each watch for one week in four, and it is always a pleasure coming back to each watch after three weeks hidden away.
> 
> -- Tim


There no way Mac could do this


----------



## derek (Dec 10, 2006)

Some great watches in here guys,I'm going with poljot Gagarin today


















Have a good weekend all


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

PhilM said:


> in_denial said:
> 
> 
> > I have a little system for waring my watches, which generally results in me wearing each watch for one week in four, and it is always a pleasure coming back to each watch after three weeks hidden away.
> ...


Mach would need a system for keeping track of his system for wearing the watches.









RLT Prototype Diver for me, sorry, no pics available...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

PhilM said:


> in_denial said:
> 
> 
> > I have a little system for waring my watches, which generally results in me wearing each watch for one week in four, and it is always a pleasure coming back to each watch after three weeks hidden away.
> ...










The very idea









Anyway I`ve swapped over to this....

* Kronos Pseudo-Ruhla, ETA 2824-2 25 Jewels*










I`ve been trying for some time to find a strap that I felt suited it, which turned out to be somewhat difficult in 24mm, luckily found this HDN on steroids from HK that works well


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

limey said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > in_denial said:
> ...


 Naa, I`m far too disorganised to have a system, it`s just whatever takes my fancy when I check the shelves









Anyway, I`m off to Wanlip now to pick up some watches from Ryte Time and take some more in for TLC


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Just got in after a little holiday at Center Parcs, I took the Seiko Tuna Can and the Eco Zilla Citizen, so Ive just slipped into my 6138 Seiko Bullhead, just for Hawkey


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Just got in after a little holiday at Center Parcs, I took the Seiko Tuna Can and the Eco Zilla Citizen, so Ive just slipped into my 6138 Seiko Bullhead, just for Hawkey


I do like that Jase









Hope you had a good break


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Now changed over to this one that I have recently received from in_denial (cheers Tim)

Excellent watch, well pleased, thanks for making such a fantastic watch Roy!








69 24/100










Have a great weekend all

Cheers

Mark


----------



## 11oss (Jun 15, 2007)

New to me today







love it.










JohnW that Polluce watch is just stunning. never heard of them but will start looking. finding this website is going to be my downfall.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Changed over to this back from Wanlip after having it`s bezel degummed and just fitted on a lumpy









*Seiko/RLT SKZ211, cal.7S36. 23 Jewels, made in April 2005*


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

RLT 69 for me. I wear this most of the time now. Fantastic watch!


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

RLT38


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Boxbrownie said:


> Don't be daft.....ask a silly question...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


David I have always liked that combination in the older model Aerospace







glad you finally found one!


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

Newly arrived Alpha










Thought that having a little crystal, it would be less likely to get scratched.

First day I wore it, brushed by a desk at work and put a whopping great scratch across the steel face!










Note to self

Mineral Crystal = Hard

Stainless Steel = Soft


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

I've been wearing this. It's in need of some TLC but is still going strong.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks for all the kind words about the Polluce, its a great watch imho. If you do a search using the function at the top right of the creeen you should find the post when I got it with a load more pix.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

This one arrived late this afternoon (contrary to the time shown







) . It's my Friday watch and likely my Sat watch too!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Looks great Colin - Mitch has another winner on his hands with the LM2 I forsee!


----------

